
AMA with Aaron Greenspan, developer of Harvard’s Universal Face Book - thinkcomp
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/71uva5/iama_classmate_of_mark_zuckerberg_who_created_the/
======
eshlomo
Unless the Zuckerberg took his code or design this is false claim.We used to
have a network for exchanging books in the university in 2001, it didnt go
viral nor stolen by facebook. Seeing good idea and making a great global
product out of it is more then being the founder. You allways care about
competion, scale and market advantage or risk being copied .

------
flexie
I am not sure what was stolen exactly. If no source code was stolen, no users,
no trademark, no trade secret. Only some ideas that were copied. Seems like
Zuckerberg was inspired by this guy's site but grew facebook more shrewdly and
without much attention to privacy issues.

~~~
rurban
Well, the name at first. And then look at the claims of his lawsuite against
the book and subsequent movie, false statements and omissions.

